# Center Console Conversion



## 89Suburban (Dec 2, 2010)

Anybody ever convert a boat from a side to a center console?


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 2, 2010)

89, sorry I can't help, but man, you are asking at the right place! I will be very surprised if you don't get a good answer to this one; and, that real soon. This should be a good project.


----------



## gouran01 (Dec 2, 2010)

Working on it now, built 20in wide center console to replace side mount one, here are a few pics of the progress (ripping everything out and new wood and such going in but by monday I should have a few pics of everything staged up so you can get an idea of the looks. Very similar boats as far as size n such. Here link to my workin https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16462


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. Here is a pic of it right now. That side console is two pieces, top is fiberglass, bottom is carpeted aluminum. And you can see the bench seat arrangement. Thos seats and console are very low. I boat every day I can, whihc is a lot, and it is very uncomfortable for a big guy like me to get up out of the seat all the time because you are practically on the floor, I am 6'1. Plus when I am alone, which is 90 percent of the time, I'm sitting on the right and the boat leans and I can't stand that. 

I would like to retain at least the top half of the original console, and build a new base for it so it is sitting higher and move it towards center and back about a foot or so. Remove the bench seat setup and just mount the seats on the rear deck with the console in the center and build a partition and storage area on the drivers side of the console to fill in the space, hide the wiring and steering cable, and make it look flowing instead of half-a$$ed. I only need to be able to walk around the pass side of the console to get around it to the front area. The drivers side I would like to close off and make it wrap around the center cockpit. Also will need to move the throttle controls inboard.

Hard for me to explain, I will try and get some pics up to describe what I mean. So if I can accomplish that, I will mount seats and storage in front of the console and open some of that front deck up for walking room. I am using this boat mainly for catfishing, so I want to get rid of the bass fishing layout and modify it more to my likings since I spend more time on the boat than I do at home. Also as you can see, the boat is in great shape so I don't want to destroy it in the proccess.


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 6, 2010)

I say do it!

Pull it off and move it around the boat to make sure how you want it.

I would try to move it forward instead of back.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 6, 2010)

I seen one fella in here post about making his console out of a truck tool box. That was a great idea. I am thinking of maybe making the base out of one I have sitting here and just mount this console on top of it. Just pondering different approaches.

Does this picture help? :shock:


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 6, 2010)

PartsMan said:


> I say do it!
> 
> Pull it off and move it around the boat to make sure how you want it.
> 
> I would try to move it forward instead of back.


Thanks for the support!  

I won't have enough steering cable to move it forward, that is why I was thinking of moving it back and to center. And I am trying to make a bigger walking/fish landing area in the center of the boat. Need for front floor space is priority for catching fish like this! :shock:


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice fish!
I am trying to decide weather to put a console in my Lowe or not.
I understand not wanting to buy new cables. I will have to buy new ones anyway.
Also agree with getting as much standing/walking room as you can.
Decks are nice but it's a long way to the water for a big guy.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2010)

OK take this with a grain of salt. I am a newbie here. I've owned and run a ton of boats over time. NEVER completely rebuilt one like the guys here, though.

If I had your project, I'd consider moving the entire present console FORWARD and CENTERED, place it, now RAISED, on the present decking. 

Other than seating ..if you think that you need it...(and which could be a small cube shaped cooler)...you'd have the entire present deck wide open. You would be standing behind the CC 99% of the time, if you are like me. Yes, you'd have to buy cable. But.... you would not have to rebuild anything, I think. Just use the present console ...raised to a much better height on the deck...as is.

What say you? rich

p.s. I've owned many CC's and also love them. I just bought a 160W Lowe with the same configuration as yours. I am even bigger than you and may be doing this same mod some day too. RG


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 7, 2010)

Rich, thanks for the post. I hear what your are saying. That will mean not only a new steering cable, but control cables as well as the wire harness not being long enough so that would have to be spliced and lenghtened, I think I will pass on that idea. I really don't want a stand up console, especially in the winter time. What I want is the driver position centered. I want the seat at a comfortable height to sit on and stand up from. Not on the floor or high in the air. 

The only reason I want to raise the console is to help with wind protection. The windshield on this boat s**ks. If I can get lucky and score on a taller one from ebay that I can fit on the console I will not have to raise it. A few weeks ago I missed an auction ending on a nice one that would have been perfect.

I am not rushing into this project right away, looking for your guys thoughts and ideas and I really appreciate it.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah haaa! So, I mis-understood your reason for a CC in the first place. Sorry about that.

I'd guess you could call any of the plastic guys in town and they could make you one up in a wink. 

Heck, I'd even try it on my own. Heat... probably with a heat gun, bend, polish.... Can't be too hard. At least, I'd mess around with a ten x ten inch piece first, of course. Have fun...keep us posted. Rich

p.s. JUST hauled the new-to-me boat, (finally) into my garage a few minutes ago... I think I will go sit in it and see what your issues were. Thanks for this post. If I do, eventually, convert it to a CC, I may have just given me a partial plan already!!!!!!


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 7, 2010)

Throw a picture of up that bad boy, I wanna see it.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2010)

The + new-to-me + Lowe 160W is just the one in my avatar....but..here it is again. I was able to buy it for a verrrrry good price. She spent much of her life in a boat barn

...just stuck about $800.00 more into it...more than half to have the trailer properly set up for this boat. 

The trailer was not designed or adjusted properly...as well as some bearings etc. that had to be replaced. some torch cutting and replacing was done, too. 

Now everything fits...but me! Ha Rich


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow! You got less lower floor than I do. :? 

You gonna mod that boat? Looks good shape man! What kind of fishing do you do with that, bass?

I took my trolling motor off, I never use it, I anchor fish. Gave me more room up front. Still don;t like the high deck though. All my earlier boats were deep hulls. I just got a deal on this one I couldnt resist so I had to bite the bullet and get this style boat. But the tinkering/modder inside me is screaming. :lol:


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 7, 2010)

Allow me to mod that thang into a center console with lot's of nice lower floor room, k? :shock: :lol:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nah...I like the big front deck for my type of fishing.

So far ( one week's ownership) no fishing of any kind. She will be used for bass fishing AND, far more important to me down here...is salt water flats fishing for Redfish and speckled trout. 

I've had a number of flat bottom boats that I've previously used ( all fiberglass). I see no reason why this slight semi-V boat won't do well enough for my needs. 

In the old days, I would get out and wade fish a lot. Wading the salt flats is a truly peaceful and intimate way to fish, IMHO. This boat, however, has too high of sides for that endeavor all day long. At my advanced age ( 71) wading through mud for hours on end no longer holds the attraction it once did. 

I can see myself poling her .... and...using the trolling motor to sneak in...but...mostly just drifting and casting way out in front of the boat. That's what I like to do, and have done for 25 or 30 years since I moved here from Illinois. I fish muskie and bass much the same way. Don't know if it is as effective as other methods...but...I like it. 
regards, rich


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 7, 2010)

That sounds great. I also wade up here in a certain river spot fishing, I love it. I just use the boat to get to the spot and get out and fish and get back in the boat to head home. :lol: Do you have a ladder on the back? I am alone most of the time. I mounted a small swim platform on the pass side rear transom in case I fall out and need to get back in in case of an emergency. Especially going out in the winter time up here. You haven't had that boat out yet or have ya? These things have a real great ride.


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 7, 2010)

[/quote]Thanks for the support! I won't have enough steering cable to move it forward, that is why I was thinking of moving it back and to center. And I am trying to make a bigger walking/fish landing area in the center of the boat. Need for front floor space is priority for catching fish like this![/quote]

Move it back, move it back!! Man, you need room for the kind of fish you catch! I was going to vote for moving it forward a tad, but now I understand why you need the space! Can't wait to see how you do it.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sub..no ladder yet...but...that is a good idea. One that I haven't even thought of yet. Oh good, another toy to buy for my boat. Ha Rich


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey....just look at a LINK that was posted on iboats tonight.

How to make your own windshield..

https://www.glen-l.com/weblettr/webletters-5/wl43-windshield1.html


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 3, 2012)

I still haven't made a move on this project yet, still thinking it out, the rear deck is all aluminum flooring and channels under that carpet, it will be a major project and I am worried about losing structural integrity when removing some of that stuff.


----------



## bcunningham76 (Jul 7, 2017)

89Suburban said:


> I still haven't made a move on this project yet, still thinking it out, the rear deck is all aluminum flooring and channels under that carpet, it will be a major project and I am worried about losing structural integrity when removing some of that stuff.




What about now? Looking to do this to my 86 Pro 170. Big boy is sitting in the middle seat right now to operate lol


----------

